# c2motorsports stage 1 turbo question



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

for the stage 1 turbo kit, does that include everything needed to install? also what else will i have to upgade to run this kit?:screwy: 
thanks for any feedback


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2motorsports kits are 100% complete and ready to install. 
just need to got to a C2 dealer or send your ecu to C2 to get the ECU flashed. 

upgrades to add on? 
-spark plugs. 
-fuel filter 
-exhaust is nice. 
-oil change 
-boost gauge


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for info. Will I have to upgrade my clutch or brakes or anything?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not really needed for stage1...not a bad idea but not a must


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

What kind of numbers does the stage 1 put out? Any experience?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pandarider007 said:


> What kind of numbers does the stage 1 put out? Any experience?


 Looking at around 225whp on the Stage 1 kit... 

Thanks for answering so far, Josh :laugh: :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yup. 
we have installed a few and had a few customers with them....great setups


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yup.
> we have installed a few and had a few customers with them....great setups


 Danny, how reliable have stage 1 set ups been on stock stuff? Do you think they reduce engine life significantly? I've never turboed a NA car before so I am a bit paranoid but would love to add one to mine once you guys have them out for MKVI's (here is hoping you guys can get them out next year).


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooshio said:


> Danny, how reliable have stage 1 set ups been on stock stuff? Do you think they reduce engine life significantly? I've never turboed a NA car before so I am a bit paranoid but would love to add one to mine once you guys have them out for MKVI's (here is hoping you guys can get them out next year).


 X2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Stage 1 is totally reliable. You'd have very little issue with it. I'd still say run a small side mount intercooler or something.
But at the stage 1 level it'll be plenty fun and reliable.
My stage 2 has been trouble free since day one..

Just be meticulous about maintenance and check oil regularly to make sure everything is still good.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> the stage 1 level it'll be plenty fun and reliable.
> My stage 2 has been trouble free since day one..
> 
> Just be meticulous about maintenance and check oil regularly to make sure everything is still good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Wooshio said:


> Danny, how reliable have stage 1 set ups been on stock stuff? Do you think they reduce engine life significantly? I've never turboed a NA car before so I am a bit paranoid but would love to add one to mine once you guys have them out for MKVI's (here is hoping you guys can get them out next year).





pandarider007 said:


> X2





TylerO28 said:


> Stage 1 is totally reliable. You'd have very little issue with it. I'd still say run a small side mount intercooler or something.
> But at the stage 1 level it'll be plenty fun and reliable.
> My stage 2 has been trouble free since day one..
> 
> ...


 
Couldn't have said it better myself... Even our Stage 3 Rabbit is going strong with stock internals and pulls like a bat outta hell. 

Turbo kits can be reliable as long as they are installed and maintained well! :thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself... Even our Stage 3 Rabbit is going strong with stock internals and pulls like a bat outta hell.
> 
> Turbo kits can be reliable as long as they are installed and maintained well! :thumbup:


 Woah woah woah...stage 3 on stock internals!!!???? this whole time I though youd have to upgrade the internals for stage 3! So the engine can handle the 350hp without a hiccup?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Add headspacer. Fueling and flash and your good


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh lordy!!! Saving for it right now!


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself... Even our Stage 3 Rabbit is going strong with stock internals and pulls like a bat outta hell.
> 
> Turbo kits can be reliable as long as they are installed and maintained well! :thumbup:


 
 Damn it, now I want one even more, how's the development on MKVI's coming along, are we still a year away or more?


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

Question since this thread already started.... 

Is the C2 stage X, CARB legal??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Wooshio said:


> Damn it, now I want one even more, how's the development on MKVI's coming along, are we still a year away or more?


 The Mk6 full lineup should be done here in about a month or two!  

We have a 2010 strapped to the dyno right now seeing the full treatment of N/A, SRI, Turbo, and Turbo w/SRI software as we add hardware. Once we can get this car done, we will have a full Mk6 software lineup! 



phrog23 said:


> Question since this thread already started....
> 
> Is the C2 stage X, CARB legal??


 We design our kits and software to be State and Federal Emissions Compliant when using the correct parts (hi-flow CAT, etc). That being said, we have not submitted a kit to CARB testing yet because it is quite expensive to do so and you have to basically send the State of California a kit lol. Now, we have MANY turbo cars in the state of California that pass emissions so you can have that peace of mind. 

:thumbup:


----------



## monster20v (Mar 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> *The Mk6 full lineup *should be done here in about a month or two!
> 
> We have a 2010 strapped to the dyno right now seeing the full treatment of N/A, SRI, Turbo, and Turbo w/SRI software as we add hardware. Once we can get this car done, we will have a full Mk6 software lineup!
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

monster20v said:


> Does this include the Jetta Sedan as well?


 Of course! :thumbup: 

2.5L software should be the same across the boards... The only issue is all the different ECU's that have to be individually read and tuned since there are so many. Long gone are the days of the Mk3 where there was 1 ECU for an entire generation :banghead:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ..... Now, we have MANY turbo cars in the state of California that pass emissions so you can have that peace of mind.
> 
> :thumbup:


 Yeah i just jizzed. im getting one for sure! Next month for sure...even if its stage 1


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Your dealer locator came up with zero results for a dealer within 200miles from my zip code (95122)  ......weak


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Your dealer locator came up with zero results for a dealer within 200miles from my zip code (95122)  ......weak


 We're definitely going to be looking for more C2 representation on the West Coast here in the next few months but you can just send your ECU in to us for flashing, no problem. Turn around time is 2-3 days (usually faster) and you can do it while your car is down for the turbo install. 

:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll represent you guys all day long...send me a big sticker for my back window... I love me some c2 turbo power!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Makes me really wish I could still drive a stick (health issues with my back and legs) Can the Tiptronic hold up to a Stage 1 or 2, or do you have to rebuild valve body and torque converter? or not at all


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We're definitely going to be looking for more C2 representation on the West Coast here in the next few months but you can just send your ECU in to us for flashing, no problem. Turn around time is 2-3 days (usually faster) and you can do it while your car is down for the turbo install.
> 
> :thumbup:


 Cool. Im stuck at a fork in the road...either leave my rabbit alone or go FI. Ive done everything else. Have you talked to the people at 034 Motorsport? They are like 15 minutes from me and definitely know VW's:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

SilverJetta2.5 said:


> Makes me really wish I could still drive a stick (health issues with my back and legs) Can the Tiptronic hold up to a Stage 1 or 2, or do you have to rebuild valve body and torque converter? or not at all


There are quite a few Tiptronic cars out there with our turbo kits... Obviously, there are limitations due to the transmission (car shifts when it wants to and lack of aftermarket parts for more hp capabilities) but Stage 1 is very doable. 



Cherb32 said:


> Cool. Im stuck at a fork in the road...either leave my rabbit alone or go FI. Ive done everything else. Have you talked to the people at 034 Motorsport? They are like 15 minutes from me and definitely know VW's:thumbup:


Let us know if you have any more questions regarding the turbo kit! We want you to go turbo but we're kind of biased


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a probably a really stupid question for you, lets say for someone who wants to ensure reliability of the car while still having the boost, could you guys custom "nerf" the turbo a bit, from 220whp to lets say like 205whp? Just wondering if something like that is easily doable. I'll defenitly be turboing either way, just curious.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Wooshio said:


> I have a probably a really stupid question for you, lets say for someone who wants to ensure reliability of the car while still having the boost, could you guys custom "nerf" the turbo a bit, from 220whp to lets say like 205whp? Just wondering if something like that is easily doable. I'll defenitly be turboing either way, just curious.


A) Our turbo kit is beyond reliable if installed and maintained properly. Our ORIGINAL Rabbit with Stage 3 turbo kit and STOCK internals is still as dependable now as the day we finished installing the kit because it has been taken care of.

B) If you don't want much power, just turn down the boost but who would want to do that? :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Why not just get the Sri from c2 instead? It's cheaper and produces 200HP no problem. As well as no lag to speak of with just that... If I were not looking for tons of power, I'd be more than happy with just the sri.

It'll wake your car up for sure

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> A) Our turbo kit is beyond reliable if installed and maintained properly. Our ORIGINAL Rabbit with Stage 3 turbo kit and STOCK internals is still as dependable now as the day we finished installing the kit because it has been taken care of.
> 
> B) If you don't want much power, just turn down the boost but who would want to do that? :laugh:



(another dumb question) What is considered a "safe" amount of boost (for stage 1) before its deemed unreliable for the engine? The stage one is at 6psi...can it be increased to 10 and still be good or is that the point where I need to order more parts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> (another dumb question) What is considered a "safe" amount of boost (for stage 1) before its deemed unreliable for the engine? The stage one is at 6psi...can it be increased to 10 and still be good or is that the point where I need to order more parts?


We recommend around 5-6 psi for Stage 1 since it's non-intercooled. Once you move up to Stage 2 which has the intercooler, you can safely go up to 10 psi... You usually don't want to go over 10psi on a turbo car with stock compression just to be safe.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

i will turbo my car as soon as i get my tool box loan paid back, so i can take out another loan for the turbo kit!!


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

For flashing the ecu, is the ecu already in my car and I send that to the dealer or do I get an ecu with the kit and I send it then? Can a c2 authorized dealer install the kit or would it be easier to have it installed elsewhere and ship off the ecu?


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I deffinatly recomened, SRI, exhaust, and tune. When you boost your car you will want a short runner any way


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I deffinatly recomened, SRI, exhaust, and tune. When you boost your car you will want a short runner any way


 this makes for a fun DD!  

we know it so.


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

I was looking at the Sri and they say for 05-08 so I dont think it's compatible with mine. Also how do I tune it? What do I send off?


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

Also if I get the awe 2.5l exhaust, will I have to change anything once i get the turbo to make it work? If I do the Sri, exhaust, and chip tuning, I will be well over 225 hp once I install the turbo right?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

pandarider007 said:


> Also if I get the awe 2.5l exhaust, will I have to change anything once i get the turbo to make it work? If I do the Sri, exhaust, and chip tuning, I will be well over 225 hp once I install the turbo right?


 You shouldn't need to do anything from the cat all the way back to make it work. You should be well into the 225 range.


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

alright, what does the sri do? should i get a cold air intake or skip it?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

CAI is useless with a turbo.


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

Which should I do first? Sri, exhaust, chip?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

If you're bone stock: CAI, tune, SRI.


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

Alright that works. By tune do you mean the one from ecstuning? By apr?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Neither. UnitedMotorsports or C2


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

Can you show me a link?


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: love my stage 2. runs about 7-8 pounds and love the sound of my forge 007! now im liking the look of a pro maf and UM tune. I would love to be spinning into 3rd gear


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm spinning third already...but with um I'm confident i will feel much more power. And launch control is gonna be epic

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> And launch control is gonna be epic
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 i cant wait to get mine. 

next week i'll have my LSD installed... and then its turbo time, and awesome softwre update.  

i'm super excited for the LSD.


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

What kinda power do you have? I'm stage 2 and only chirp flooring it in first


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

That doesn't seem right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Why don't you just give us a call or PM/Email me and we can chat about turbo setups  I think you'll be surprised as what we can offer you!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Why don't you just give us a call or PM/Email me and we can chat about turbo setups  I think you'll be surprised as what we can offer you!!


 he is already C2 stage 2 turbo... lol.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That seems odd to not be blowing into third with a smoke show. I bet you're clutch is not up to task then.that should be mandatory for any turbo setup in my opinion

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> That seems odd to not be blowing into third with a smoke show. I bet you're clutch is not up to task then.that should be mandatory for any turbo setup in my opinion
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 or.. it could be sw... 


I, in my 190whp-165wtq car, can do burn outs indenetely in 1st gear... 
on a drag race, if i dont feather the accel pedal, i will chirp and burn tires up to 3rd gear. 
i have yokohama's s.drive which have a tread of 300. 

just saying.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah.i mean it should be easily chirping

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> he is already C2 stage 2 turbo... lol.


 so is it possible im not feeling all my power cuz my clutch is a POS from factory?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

It is possible, but you would know if your clutch is slipping.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Not necessarily, mine was only slipping a bit at first.and then started getting horrible.i couldn't accelerate in 5th gear even it was so bad. Upgraded to the clutchmasters Fx400 4 puck ceramic sprung hub disc with billet steel single mass flywheel and i promise you this car burns rubber if you want it to.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Not necessarily, mine was only slipping a bit at first.and then started getting horrible.i couldn't accelerate in 5th gear even it was so bad. Upgraded to the clutchmasters Fx400 4 puck ceramic sprung hub disc with billet steel single mass flywheel and i promise you this car burns rubber if you want it to.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Ok so my car should be burnin some rubber haha, then maybeill get a clutch soon cuz I would love for that to happen


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Cherb32 said:


> Your dealer locator came up with zero results for a dealer within 200miles from my zip code (95122)  ......weak


 You could consider our C2NER which is a handheld programmer that will allow you to flash C2 Software at your own home. 



pandarider007 said:


> For flashing the ecu, is the ecu already in my car and I send that to the dealer or do I get an ecu with the kit and I send it then? Can a c2 authorized dealer install the kit or would it be easier to have it installed elsewhere and ship off the ecu?


 You would send the ECU that is already installed in your car. 
You would need to talk with the individual dealer, or performance shop of your choice to determine their comfort level with installation. 



pandarider007 said:


> Alright that works. By tune do you mean the one from ecstuning? By apr?


 We have a full range of C2Motorsports Performance software available for all 2005 - 2012 cars. We also have OCT specific software, as well as CAI, Exhaust, Header and SRI software available to match to your specific setup.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

FYI, this is a thread about C2 stuff only. Post removed.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Please let any of our C2 Dealers or anyone here in our office know if there are any additional questions you may have about this, or any other C2 2.5 Performance Product


----------

